# Lliria/ Olocau bus service



## robin_ (Oct 16, 2017)

Is there an urban bus that serves Olocau? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robin_ said:


> Is there an urban bus that serves Olocau? Thanks


:welcome:

I found this on the town hall website

Autobús Linia Llíria - Olocau | Ayuntamiento de Lliria


----------



## robin_ (Oct 16, 2017)

Tried your link
Page not found
Thanks for trying


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robin_ said:


> Tried your link
> Page not found
> Thanks for trying


That's odd - the ayuntamiento website is working fine.



Maybe someone who lives near there will see this & reply, but in the meantime, try putting 'autobus Olocau' into google. Quite a few results come up.


----------



## robin_ (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks, found a route that goes as far as Marines but nothing further north.


----------

